# Case modification tips?



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay, here's the next problem: I have to find or modify a case for the guitar I just built (the one I have shown in other posts on this site), because of course, it's a case of build first, look for case later. The problem is that my guitar is not a standard size and is too big for a normal guitar case. I held the guitar up against an Epi Firebird in a music store (they didn't actually have a case on hand for it so I could check for fit) and I think the outermost dimensions of my guitar would be about the same. Another local store has a generic case that Epiphone recommends for their Firebirds, but the divider at the start of the storage compartment in the case is about 2" too close to the tailend of the case for the neck to fit in and I would have to move the divider a few inches to accomodate the guitar. I know I could hack away at it and get the guitar to fit on my own, but I was wondering if anyone has ever had to do this before and could recommend a few tips so that I could get a headstart on doing a neater job of it than I probably would if I just flew at it. Thanx,
-Mikey
P.S. As another option, does anybody on the site have a Firebird (either Gibson or Epi) and could measure the inside BODY space in the case so that I could find out if maybe buying an actual Gibby or Epi case might save me buying a generic case that I might have to modify. Thanx again!


----------

